# alpha gen pharmaceuticals



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi guys anyone heard of this company alpha gen pharmaceuticals before just got some anavar through from my trusted source he must of run out of med tech so sent this instead, just can't find much about them. It has hologram on it and looks ok. Any info me great thanks


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

Are you from the west midlands area?


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

BobbyD said:


> Are you from the west midlands area?


No mate but I got it sent by post, i was told by someone else its a brand new company so howpfully it going to be good


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Post a pic never heard of them,


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

rambo18 said:


> No mate but I got it sent by post, i was told by someone else its a brand new company so howpfully it going to be good


20ml vials?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Never heard of them, if they are a AP rip off ill laugh my head off lol.


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

View attachment 163930
View attachment 163931


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Anyone seem them


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

rambo18 said:


> Anyone seem them


I live in south west and a guy has also mentioned these to me. I'm not sure about them either.

My friend is Bristol way. Not sure what to do.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

I got some t350 to see if it's good or no.....so far 3Rd injection today and felt nowt.

but give it another couple of weeks before I give it the thumbs up or down.

edit, im doing 2ml per week.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

ARNIE said:


> I got some t350 to see if it's good or no.....so far 3Rd injection today and felt nowt.
> 
> but give it another couple of weeks before I give it the thumbs up or down.
> 
> edit, im doing 2ml per week.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

ARNIE said:


> I got some t350 to see if it's good or no.....so far 3Rd injection today and felt nowt.
> 
> but give it another couple of weeks before I give it the thumbs up or down.
> 
> edit, im doing 2ml per week.


How geting on with t350


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Rawman, only been 3 weeks so should be feeling it a bit this next week, if it's any good.

But the oil is nice and thin and no sign of pip, I'll come back and say if it's done owt in the next few days.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Also IM not using it with anything else, so I'll know for definite if it's any good.


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

rambo18 said:


> Bump


IV'e got the alpha gen dbol..25mg tabs...load of bollocks mate, worst iv'e had, doesn't even taste like dbol, took for 4 weeks no feeling, no water ain, no strength nothing, iv'e got their test here too, came in a 20ml vial, cousin used it said it did effect him but seemed very week, and changed over to turkish sust


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

ARNIE said:


> Hey Rawman, only been 3 weeks so should be feeling it a bit this next week, if it's any good.
> 
> But the oil is nice and thin and no sign of pip, I'll come back and say if it's done owt in the next few days.


I'm running BI tri tren & test!...pip free!

week (1) test

week (1) tri tren!...no night swets!


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

testosquirrel said:


> IV'e got the alpha gen dbol..25mg tabs...load of bollocks mate, worst iv'e had, doesn't even taste like dbol, took for 4 weeks no feeling, no water ain, no strength nothing, iv'e got their test here too, came in a 20ml vial, cousin used it said it did effect him but seemed very week, and changed over to turkish sust


Was going try dbols!..thanks for feed back mate


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Ya I think it's bunk not gonna bother with another inject think I go on to something I know and bin this ****e.


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

ARNIE said:


> Ya I think it's bunk not gonna bother with another inject think I go on to something I know and bin this ****e.


No sex drive increase?


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

rawman said:


> No sex drive increase?


No not got that either.....tbh I feel it might have test but need some other peoples opinions on it .


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

ARNIE said:


> No not got that either.....tbh I feel it might have test but need some other peoples opinions on it .


I'm geting bad night swets from Tritren


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Update, after continuing with the alphagen everything seems ok must be really looong Esters lol . Took a while to start feeling it but eventually got it, gonna stick with my regular labs from now on though.


----------



## smoggy2011 (May 22, 2011)

ARNIE said:


> Update, after continuing with the alphagen everything seems ok must be really looong Esters lol . Took a while to start feeling it but eventually got it, gonna stick with my regular labs from now on though.


hey arnie quick question if you don't mind, ive been offered alpha gen gear never used them myself tho, do you feel they are correctly dosed? need some info before I decide to give them a blast or not.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi smoggy set I not been on too much LAtley,

But the test I used must have test deca in it as it took a while for me to feel it, it seems to be good and dosed right.

IM just finishing mine off now and have gained well compared to other labs.

If the price is good then give it a go mate.


----------

